# victory VAP arrow review



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

well i just got a dozen of these bad boys and i am hear to tell ya, they PENETRATE. i mean these things are bad arss. shooting out of my destroyer, they shot bullet holes from the first shot, granted i do have a well tuned bow but man o man do these things fly good. i just sent to my local archery shop which has an indoor range of 30 yards. these arrows are 29.75 inches long, v3 series, 125 grain head with blazers and wraps and weigh in at 415 grains even. our local shop has the big 4 foot x 4 foot foam blocks. i blew threw the block and stuck into phonebook on the back side on the first shot. said to my self maybe i hit a well used part of the foam. shot the second, blew threw, went inbetween the phonebooks and stuck 1 inch into plywood that is behind the phonebooks. wow is all i can say with these and i am greatly impressed by them.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

has anyone else shot these yet? they are freaking awesome. wanting to hear what others think about them.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

I want to try them , thanks for the review


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

I have been wanting to give these a try and your review just makes me want them more!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

inline6power said:


> well i just got a dozen of these bad boys and i am hear to tell ya, they PENETRATE. i mean these things are bad arss. shooting out of my destroyer, they shot bullet holes from the first shot, granted i do have a well tuned bow but man o man do these things fly good. i just sent to my local archery shop which has an indoor range of 30 yards. these arrows are 29.75 inches long, v3 series, 125 grain head with blazers and wraps and weigh in at 415 grains even. our local shop has the big 4 foot x 4 foot foam blocks. i blew threw the block and stuck into phonebook on the back side on the first shot. said to my self maybe i hit a well used part of the foam. shot the second, blew threw, went inbetween the phonebooks and stuck 1 inch into plywood that is behind the phonebooks. wow is all i can say with these and i am greatly impressed by them.


Have you shot these with fixed blade broadheads yet? Just wondering because you are way under spined with that Destroyer set up. I have one my self but have been hesitant on ordering because they don't make a 300 spine yet.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Have you shot these with fixed blade broadheads yet? Just wondering because you are way under spined with that Destroyer set up. I have one my self but have been hesitant on ordering because they don't make a 300 spine yet.


i used to shoot the v force hv 350s with slick tricks and they flew same as field tips. just took 6 shots with these new arrows into my rineheard with slick trick mags, DEAD with my field points. yes i know they are a little undersplined but talked with victory about this and they assured me they are good for up to 75lbs of draw weight even at my length. i know the hv shot bullet holes and they do just as good or better. i mean they are solid. you can really feel how stiff they actually are when you have them in your hands. they look built very very well. after shooting these, i dont think i will ever shoot another arrow with this setup. no fish tail, no nothing. staight as can be and the penetration is no joke. its the real deal.


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

I am looking in to these. deff. wanna try them


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

target penetration means little, the adapter on the end is making a hole larger than the shaft in the target so it penetrates very well in foam.imho it means litle if nothing on animals.the broadhead cuts flesh,blood lubricates and the arrow shaft it self has little resistance going through.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

I don't agree. A shoulder hit in solid bone I would put this arrow in front of any other that has the same weight and head period


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

These arrows are not new to the market they just changed the name. I have a dozen of the orignal Nanos and they are awesome. I am not hunting with them just target. These arrows do penetrate well, with the glue in points they will be deeper in the target than my Lite Speeds at the same weight.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

I didn't notice they were the same as the nanos. The new inserts are awesome


----------



## shooter34 (Feb 24, 2009)

Cyberone said:


> These arrows are not new to the market they just changed the name. I have a dozen of the orignal Nanos and they are awesome. I am not hunting with them just target. These arrows do penetrate well, with the glue in points they will be deeper in the target than my Lite Speeds at the same weight.


Yes, I totally agree with you they penetrate very well. I bought some of the original nano force and fell in love with how accurate they are for 3-D. I put the glue in points in them and noticed they penetrated a lot more than the average arrows that I have shot and I am only shooting 50lbs with them.


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

I think that the FOC would be extremely high with the adaptor and a 125 grain head. This would help with the penetration as well. 125 + 43= 168 grains up front.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

ka30270 said:


> I think that the FOC would be extremely high with the adaptor and a 125 grain head. This would help with the penetration as well.


I will measure in just a bit but you are 100% right


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

i bought a dozen and get them fletched with 4in feathers and about 28 1/2 weighing at a light 366gr but i am going to see what they will do on deer with a meatseeker leading the way


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

what quiver are you using man they don't fit in the one i have now


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

inline6power said:


> I don't agree. A shoulder hit in solid bone I would put this arrow in front of any other that has the same weight and head period


the broadhead has to make it through first.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

dtrkyman said:


> the broadhead has to make it through first.


Agreed good thing I don't shoot rage lol


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

team-A&S said:


> what quiver are you using man they don't fit in the one i have now


Octane 2 piece with magnetic hood


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Does anyone make a lighted nock for these?


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

after watching the video of them on youtube they are certainly looking to be in my quiver sometime in the near future.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Great news I have a dozen on the way! Can't wait.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

i am shooting them out of my katera,,, my block target has never had a point extend out the back with the same bow and axis arrows,, the vap's were sticking through about 8-10 inches, with the axis right beside them not doing it,,, i shot 1 with an 15 head,, and it went farther than the field tips,, i dont see anything but heavy bone stopping these things!!!
they fly superb, with 4" feathers


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

sweet go to hear people are loving theirs. now i can play with broadhead's want to try my meatseekers and a big steelforce head. hope they fly good at long range with broadheads


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

inline6power said:


> Octane 2 piece with magnetic hood


well that stinks they a expensive quiver to put on your pack lol!!!! and i really didn't like it that much to boot. so i guess i get to spend more money lol


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

So is there any lighted nocks for these bad boys yet


----------



## KnyshNick (Feb 2, 2010)

inline6power, don't you think that 350 is a little weak in spine to be shot from D340 at 70 pounds and 31 inch DL. I shoot the same setup and can't find arrow that is stiff enough. OT2 says i need something like .270 spine for 29' arrow and 100 grain head.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Are they big enough to put a helical/offset on them or will you have to just use straight?


----------



## munsonRN (Sep 18, 2009)

I have some on order and have been looking for a lighted nock as well with no luck. I may try to assemble my own. We'll see when they get here. Has anyone actually used these for hunting yet?


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

*Deer Anatomy*

:thumbs_do


inline6power said:


> I don't agree. A shoulder hit in solid bone I would put this arrow in front of any other that has the same weight and head period


Why shoot a deer in the shoulder? There is nothing there!!!


----------



## bullfries (Jan 11, 2008)

where is the best place to order these at I've been looking at them for a while, but I think you all just convinced me to order some.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

bullfries said:


> where is the best place to order these at I've been looking at them for a while, but I think you all just convinced me to order some.


pm cardiackid he is the one selling them. great guy to deal with and did an awesome job with mine. i ordered a dozen with white tiger blazers and matching wraps. came out awesome


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

asa3dpro said:


> :thumbs_do
> 
> Why shoot a deer in the shoulder? There is nothing there!!!


oh thats right, every deer i have ever shot just stands there perfectly broadside just like the picture.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

inline6power said:


> Does anyone make a lighted nock for these?


I am sorry but there is not a lighted nock for the VAP's.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I am sorry but there is not a lighted nock for the VAP's.


yeah i was browsing this morning and it looks like a no go. will see if i can make something up but its not looking good lol.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> what quiver are you using man they don't fit in the one i have now


Kwikee Kwivers work as well as the Tree Limb quivers.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

lavazhole said:


> Are they big enough to put a helical/offset on them or will you have to just use straight?


Yes you can put a helical on them with smaller vanes but have not tried with a 4 inch vane or feathers. I have found that the easiest way to fletch them is using the Bohning Helix Tower. It also puts a true helical on them with a 2 inch vane compare to an offset that happens when you use other jigs set with a helical clamp.


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

Do they come with an internal fitting nock or pin nocks.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

ka30270 said:


> Do they come with an internal fitting nock or pin nocks.


they are internal i believe. i will have to double check but they are not pin style.


edit = they are bohening f nocks. yes they are internal


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

KnyshNick said:


> inline6power, don't you think that 350 is a little weak in spine to be shot from D340 at 70 pounds and 31 inch DL. I shoot the same setup and can't find arrow that is stiff enough. OT2 says i need something like .270 spine for 29' arrow and 100 grain head.


i agree but most destroyers i have seen on here tune the best in a 350 spine. granted my beaman mfx i shoot as well are 300 spine but these vap in 350 fly WAY better than the 300 spine beaman. like i said, its really hard to imagine how stiff these little guys really are until you have them in your hands.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

ka30270 said:


> Do they come with an internal fitting nock or pin nocks.


We offer both. Most people using them for target will use the pin bushings.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

KnyshNick said:


> inline6power, don't you think that 350 is a little weak in spine to be shot from D340 at 70 pounds and 31 inch DL. I shoot the same setup and can't find arrow that is stiff enough. OT2 says i need something like .270 spine for 29' arrow and 100 grain head.


Don't get me wrong because I like a stiff heavy hunting arrow. But if you want something from one of the major arrow manus you have one choice that is stiffer than a .270 spine hunting arrow that I could find on Victory's web page, Easton's, Carbon Express and Gold Tip and that is the Easton FMJ Dangerous Game. The stiffest you can find other than that is a .300 (or thereabout) spine. I'm shooting 300 VFOrce off my Monster and they fly great with broadheads. There is not a ton of difference between .300 and .350. Some but not a ton. I guess you could hnt with some XRinger 250s.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

GT big game is a 280 spine


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

I have around 100 arrows setting here including the big game. None seem to fly as true or tube as good for my setup than these vap arrows. They are incredible but this is on my setup. Could be different on a different setup bit they sure work for me


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know, I love the idea of the new arrows, but if you think about it, the axis and fmj are both small diameter arrows, they also don't cost as much and they are not as light as these and they have been around for a few years, so there is a lot of components for them. They also will have the broadhead being bigger than them, leading to the hole being bigger, and I could just see one of those outserts on the vaps just bending or craking in half. There was a vid on youtube telling about the outsert bending when shot into a cinder block. I just don't know if they are worth it. Ill have to do some tests with them vs. The axis


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

You can get the VAP for cheaper than you can get the Axis or FMJ... the VAP have been around as the Victory Nano The new outserts are completely different

I shout some 350's out of my Alphaburner I had and they screamed and penetrated up to the fletchings in a less than 100 shot old block.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

DocMort said:


> You can get the VAP for cheaper than you can get the Axis or FMJ... the VAP have been around as the Victory Nano The new outserts are completely different
> 
> I shout some 350's out of my Alphaburner I had and they screamed and penetrated up to the fletchings in a less than 100 shot old block.


Yea you can get the shafts cheaper but by the time you buy the $20-$25 outserts your right at the same price. I am not bashing the VAP, b/c its something I would like to try after the season is over but find it hard to justify spending that kind of money on shafts and then have to buy the outserts also.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

PSE Kid said:


> I don't know, I love the idea of the new arrows, but if you think about it, the axis and fmj are both small diameter arrows, they also don't cost as much and they are not as light as these and they have been around for a few years, so there is a lot of components for them. They also will have the broadhead being bigger than them, leading to the hole being bigger, and I could just see one of those outserts on the vaps just bending or craking in half. There was a vid on youtube telling about the outsert bending when shot into a cinder block. I just don't know if they are worth it. Ill have to do some tests with them vs. The axis


mine have the new insert, not an outsert and they look and feel awesome. i dont think anyone will have one problem with the insert.


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

inline6power said:


> oh thats right, every deer i have ever shot just stands there perfectly broadside just like the picture.


Patience will get your shot long before pushing it and hoping for the best. :thumbs_up


----------



## KnyshNick (Feb 2, 2010)

inline6power said:


> i agree but most destroyers i have seen on here tune the best in a 350 spine. granted my beaman mfx i shoot as well are 300 spine but these vap in 350 fly WAY better than the 300 spine beaman. like i said, its really hard to imagine how stiff these little guys really are until you have them in your hands.


Sounds interesting. I'll go and find some 350 spine arrows to try.


----------



## KnyshNick (Feb 2, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Don't get me wrong because I like a stiff heavy hunting arrow. But if you want something from one of the major arrow manus you have one choice that is stiffer than a .270 spine hunting arrow that I could find on Victory's web page, Easton's, Carbon Express and Gold Tip and that is the Easton FMJ Dangerous Game. The stiffest you can find other than that is a .300 (or thereabout) spine. I'm shooting 300 VFOrce off my Monster and they fly great with broadheads. There is not a ton of difference between .300 and .350. Some but not a ton. I guess you could hnt with some XRinger 250s.


Currently I'm using Vforce HV 300. They do flight well and they do group well. I aslo tried Easton Axis 300 and I think I like Victory better.

I'm thinking on trying FMJ DG, but I didn't like Easton HID insert on axis.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

asa3dpro said:


> Patience will get your shot long before pushing it and hoping for the best. :thumbs_up


i agree to an extent. there will be times when you have to take a quartering away or to you shot and sometimes you just make a bad shot. no one is right yet no one is wrong. just one of those deals lol. i just feel after shooting these that they are the best arrow i have yet to put threw my destroyer and i have tried just about everything out there with it.


----------



## jjnewell165 (Apr 6, 2012)

inline6power said:


> So is there any lighted nocks for these bad boys yet


Nockturnal-G nocks will fit them.

http://www.doubletakearchery.com/nockturnal.htm


----------



## hoyt725 (Oct 4, 2012)

PSE Kid said:


> I don't know, I love the idea of the new arrows, but if you think about it, the axis and fmj are both small diameter arrows, they also don't cost as much and they are not as light as these and they have been around for a few years, so there is a lot of components for them. They also will have the broadhead being bigger than them, leading to the hole being bigger, and I could just see one of those outserts on the vaps just bending or craking in half. There was a vid on youtube telling about the outsert bending when shot into a cinder block. I just don't know if they are worth it. Ill have to do some tests with them vs. The axis


I shot a doe 2 nights ago with the vap outsert and it broke off right where it goes into the arrow shaft. I did hit her in the shoulder and did not find here. 20yards with a 70# pull this should have broke the shoulder no problem. My guess is it hit shoulder broke and stopped penetration.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

PSE Kid said:


> I don't know, I love the idea of the new arrows, but if you think about it, the axis and fmj are both small diameter arrows, they also don't cost as much and they are not as light as these and they have been around for a few years, so there is a lot of components for them. They also will have the broadhead being bigger than them, leading to the hole being bigger, and I could just see one of those outserts on the vaps just bending or craking in half. There was a vid on youtube telling about the outsert bending when shot into a cinder block. I just don't know if they are worth it. Ill have to do some tests with them vs. The axis


When cinder block season opens then I'll worry about the outserts bending. Me personally, I try not to shoot my arrows into cinder block, plywood or steel drums because here in TN we don't have a season for them....yet


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

mtn3531 said:


> When cinder block season opens then I'll worry about the outserts bending. Me personally, I try not to shoot my arrows into cinder block, plywood or steel drums because here in TN we don't have a season for them....yet


I was thinking this but I'm glad you said it (first)!


----------



## excalibur1200 (Feb 6, 2007)

lavazhole said:


> Are they big enough to put a helical/offset on them or will you have to just use straight?


I can confirm the Arizona mini works with short (up to 2 1/4" vanes) on the VAP's, For me its too much helical but it does work. I went back to an offset fletch with mine.


----------



## excalibur1200 (Feb 6, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> what quiver are you using man they don't fit in the one i have now


You can use any quiver. I realise this is an old thread and you've moved on since but there are two things you can do. 1/ stretch an 'o'ring between the nubs of your arrow holders from hole to hole effectively making them smaller and tighter gripping, on my mongoose quiver a #7 'o' ring works best. 2/ remove quiver foam, pre cut a rubber fridge magnet/magnetic strip to size and glue into hood with plastic epoxy or similar, replace hood foam.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

I love my vaps .. I also have the 43 grain insert and 150 grains up front .. 300 spine with a finished arrow weight 454 with over 21% foc .. They fly great .. Penetrate grate .. Couldn't be happier .. Also I 100% agree with your analogy on the hard bone hits .. That's why I went this route .. Built for the word case scenario .. Shoulder spine ect .. Not that ill be aiming there but hey I'm not perfect and things happen so I built a set up for word case .. They are tipped with vpa 1 1/4 cut 150 grains .. And grave digger trocar


----------



## dpwalters (May 17, 2015)

I bought the vaps about 4 months ago and I'm still using them today. But I'm the kind of guy who wanted to know what worked an I seen the issue with the outserts bending so I did multiple test with 350 spines vap elite arrows shooting out of a bowtech rpm 360. I used three outserts which was the penetrator 2, the bloodsport an a firenock outsert then on the back I had fobs, helios, and blazers I glued everything on with jb weld epoxy. OK first I will not use the penetrator2 outserts for one yes they bend. Now all three vanes were good I'm using the helios now just cause I didn't like the fact the fobs after awhile would rattle loose even though I still like them an the Blazers were just to blah. Now I'd recommend the firenock outserts they don't bend an are tough as nails. Shot through a metal pipe an didn't even touch the arrow which was nice. The bloodsport was the same just personal preference didn't like the bright red so that is my experience with the vaps and yes they do penetrate very well .


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Have you shot these with fixed blade broadheads yet? Just wondering because you are way under spined with that Destroyer set up. I have one my self but have been hesitant on ordering because they don't make a 300 spine yet.




They've had a .300 spine for ages.
EDIT: Didn't realize this thread was so old haha.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

inline6power said:


> So is there any lighted nocks for these bad boys yet




Lumenock
EDIT: Didn't realize the thread was so old


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

We at Firenock had make Lighted nock for that 0.1655" ID size arrow and every hunting arrow that is on the market. We make close to 17,000 version of lighted for you to choose from. 

For those who like to know, there are 4 sizes of so call G size arrow.

0.165" ID: Black Eagle Deep Impact, Black Eagle X-Impact, Deer Crossing SD
0.1655" ID: Victory VAP
0.166" ID: Easton target arrow, Easton Carbon one
0.1665": Easton Injexion, Easton AC Injexion, FMJ Injexion.

We make Firenock "0" to fit from 0.165" to 0.1655"

As of 2015 we go back to the drawing board and design a new nock that utilize our US Patent compression nock cylinder design to come up with Firenock "G" which can handle 0.155" to 0.1665" ID. The nock alone is 3.8 grains

Below is picture of Both nocks for your reference.
Firenock "0"








Firenock "G"


----------

